# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Практика Сознания Кришны в полном одиночестве-насколько реален этот факт?

## Тигран

Уважаемый модератор форума!

Мне было достаточно сложно написать подобное письмо, исходя из того, что за несколькими строками данного послания, несмотря на его небольшой размер отражаются многие годы моих усилий, надежд по освоению практики бхакти-йоги и постижения основ Сознания Кришны. Разрешите вкратце рассказать о себе. Я познакомился с Сознанием Кришны, ещё в далёком 1988 году, когда мне было всего 14 лет. Я был неординарным ребенком, походам во двор и различным развлечениям я всегда предпочитал чтение книг. Из них превалирующими для меня стали книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Я читал их день и ночь, конспектировал основные понятия и истины, полученные из них очень часто помогали мне во многих жизненных ситуациях, какими сложными они бы не были. Помимо Сознания Кришны я всегда с уважением относился и к другим религиям, в частности к христианству, имеющему наибольшее распространение на моей родине-в Армении. Однако моего интереса никто не разделял, кроме моей матери, которая всегда поддерживала меня во всех моих начинаниях. Я стал отверженным во многих местах где мне приходилось учиться и работать. Даже во время службы в армии я был неоднократно третирован со стороны рядового и офицерского состава, перенес много неприятных ситуаций и неоднократно попадал в больницу. После службы в армии меня неоднократно увольняли с работы, из некоторых мест учебы. Но я все равно не сломался, последовательно закончил техникум, институт, магистратуру и аспирантуру, стал кандидатом биологических наук. 
Теперь хочу пояснить, по какой причине я решил написать это письмо и столько рассказывал о себе. Дело в том, что я за все эти годы не смог ни разу встретиться с преданными и найти себе духовного учителя. Виной этому не было мое нежелание или лень, просто у нас начиная с далеких 60 годов 20 века всегда было неординарное отношение к Обществу Сознания Кришны, несмотря на это у нас был ряд ярких его представителей. Не буду перечислять все известные Вам подробности относительно вайшнавизма в Армении,хочу отметить, что в настоящее время (впрочем, как и всегда) я оказался в полном одиночестве, мне сейчас 44 года, у меня абсолютно отсутствует общение с преданными, нет духовного наставника, нет никакой возможности получить инициацию. Единственное что у меня есть, это некоторые знания по бхакти-йоге, полученные за много лет. Они несомненно нуждаются в систематизации и в правильном направлении, которое я сам не могу определить. В последнее время я переживаю сильный психологический стресс, я запутался и не знаю, как себя вести далее. 
Насколько мне известно в Армении сейчас нет преданных.Приехать в Россию, где есть отделения Общества Сознания Кришны мне пока не представляется возможным из-за моей социальной ситуации, я уже долгое время нигде официально не работаю, перебиваюсь случайными заработками. 
Хотел спросить у Вас, какое решение с Вашей точки зрения будет наиболее оптимальным в моей ситуации? Мог бы я найти духовного наставника по интернету и общаться с ним в режиме онлайн? Есть ли возможность получить духовное образование по интернету? Если нет, то как и в какое русло мне направить свои занятия?

Большое спасибо за внимание!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Тигран, спасибо Вам за письмо. Извините, я отвечу Вам в ближайшие дни.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Тигран. Простите, что отвечаю с большим опозданием. Спасибо Вам за такое волнующее и проникновенное письмо. Да, мне известна ситуация с Сознанием Кришны в Армении.  У человека, как и у общества, всегда есть право выбора, как жить и какому пути следовать. Так, в общем – то и должно быть. Мы принимаем этот выбор и уважаем его.

Несомненно, Ваша идея живого общения с преданными, очень хорошая и важная. По сути, это самое главное условие для духовного развития человека. Сейчас время, очень благоприятное для саморазвития и, особенно, для  практики бхакти йоги – развития отношений с Богом. Сейчас можно много общаться и познавать через  Интернет. Есть сайты преданных, где есть много видео лекций и семинаров Ведамедиа, Баланс ТV, в Ютубе и т.д.  

Есть также старшие преданные, проповедники, которых можно попросить о встрече в Скайпе и пообщаться с ними. Так же кого-то из них можно принять как наставника и постоянно общаться с ним. 

Так же Ваша молитва Господу Кришне  обратит Его внимание на Вас. Если обращаться к Нему и просить послать в Вашу жизнь Духовного учителя и изменения в жизни, то Кришна обязательно поможет Вам. 

Если Вам Тигран необходима психологическая помощь, то я могу предложить Вам консультацию в Скайпе (virochan61). Выберите, пожалуйста, день и время встречи.
Мы можем обсудить многие вопросы, и из них духовные, прежде всего. 

Напишите мне ответ. Желаю Вам успехов!

----------


## Тигран

Уважаемый Вирочана дас!

Примите мои глубокие извинения за столь поздний ответ, к сожалению жизненные реалии помешали мне сразу ответить на Ваше письмо. Я около месяца провел в больнице, у меня была травма позвоночника, сейчас я прохожу реабилитационный период и потихоньку восстанавливаюсь. 

Благодарю Вас за понимание моей ситуации и четкие разъяснения и советы. 

Если Вы не против я свяжусь с Вами в январе, так как пока у меня нет возможности использовать Скайп. 

Примите мою глубочайшую благодарность за помощь.

----------

